# Sourcing wild betta splendens



## Bethan (13 Mar 2018)

Hi there,

I am a second year biologist at Oxford University and am about to start my research into betta splendens. My supplier told me, at the 11th hour, that all the fish he promised me are dead and to replace them I need to pay him triple the price. 
Does anyone have any adult wild betta splendens? Or know of anyone who may have them, or know a supplier in Asia who could send them and import them?
I have contacted many many people in the UK (colin Dunlop, lisa bradshaw etc) who have promised to help, but do not have any themselves.

Any help is greatly appreciated,
Bethan


----------



## Edvet (13 Mar 2018)

Try here
http://www.aklabyrinthfische-eac.eu/
They should know sources.


----------



## Gill (13 Mar 2018)

Here you Go
*Channoides *
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Pair-o...573067?hash=item2aa2e574cb:g:ERIAAOSw8i9afd0R

*Edithae *
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ADULT-BR...386012?hash=item2139c8dd9c:g:4swAAOSw4BNalAWz


----------



## alto (14 Mar 2018)

Try Colin Dunlop at the Fish Hut


----------



## Gill (14 Mar 2018)

Also ask in your maidenhead aquatics as they are starting to get the wild ones in more recently. Seen some channoides for sale. 

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (14 Mar 2018)

don't have any helpful sources, I am however intrigued by your story, are you able to share info on what your research will look into?


----------



## Gill (14 Mar 2018)

alto said:


> Try Colin Dunlop at the Fish Hut



Whatever you do, just block anything from Shane. Just avoid the Drama Associated with His Business.


----------



## alto (14 Mar 2018)

I'm slightly confused - isn't OP looking for wild Betta splendens? 
this is a very different thing than looking for wild _Betta_ _siamorientalis_ or _smaragdina_ or _imbellis_ or _mahachaiensis_ which are part of the splendens complex & appear with some regularity on the (fish) lists
In contrast, actual wild _B splendens_ is much less commonly listed (and shipping of listed fish can be challenging as well)

I have seen Colin list them in the past, he will look out for them (if asked) & likely has contacts that bigger shops such as Maidenhead don't deal with


This is a pretty typical wild Betta list 
- note the absence of any _B splendens_ complex 
OP if you find a seller such as the one I linked, you then need to arrange shipping through a UK transhipper (such as Colin or Lisa etc) - you can also approach the various transhippers & request specific fish & they will contact their (usual) sellers 
Also look for any local anabantoid clubs



Lindy said:


> Lisa Bradshaw is a transhipper and deals with thai and indonesian fish sellers. I have used her as a transhipper when buying fish from Leebunbetta.com You can also buy fish from certain sellers on Aquabid and tranship through Lisa although you would have to ask her for a list of trustworthy sellers. She has a facebook page and you can find out more on 'Betta Splendens UK' facebook page. It is very expensive though with a standard hmpk costing £20 after you've paid seller fees plus tranship fee on each fish plus postage on top. You can find sellers of uk bred fish on facebook page' BSUK UK Sales/Wanted'


----------



## alto (14 Mar 2018)

Bethan said:


> I have contacted many many people in the UK (colin Dunlop, lisa bradshaw etc) who have promised to help, but do not have any themselves.


   
I skipped over this on my initial read


----------



## alto (14 Mar 2018)

pm sent


----------

